
Biology simulation with LTspice - kasbah
https://hackaday.io/project/553-biology-simulation-with-ltspice
======
JPLeRouzic
I like very much the idea to create and use analog computers even if the only
one I had met was my slide rule.

In this case the goal is to make students "feel" with their hands, brain and
perhaps guts what are genes and protein expression, as they are here physical
entities that can be seen, their production could be measured by a multimeter,
etc..

Bruce Land sets the bar very high. Bravo!

